# Belkin N wireless router not working with xbox



## Gamepsyched

Hello, I just recently purchase dthe belkin N wireless router and set it up with ease. All my computers on wireless work perfectly but my xbox keeps lagging on every game i play. I forwarded the xbox through static ip address and it still does not work... Please help!

I have the xbox 360 wireless usb adapter by the way.


----------



## Gamepsyched

bumpppp♠


----------



## sokol

From what I know xbox360 doesn't have wireless connection like ps3. So you wired it and it's not working. What is internet connection speed, cause if you have slow internet and u put 3 computer and xbox on wireless you will lag. You will need to contact your internet provider and up the speed of the internet.


----------



## Gamepsyched

xbox 360 wireless adapter.. and no my speed is fine. Its the router. Never had any problems before only since i got this router.


----------



## Gamepsyched

plz i need help!


----------



## Pck21

I have the same router and 360 adapter and I'm gaming just fine. Have you checked to see if your 360's settings, particular the NAT settings, are coming up as "open?" Can you play games or do you kicked out often?


----------



## james201

hi, check your router settings, im sure you know the good old .. go  into browser, and type most likely 192.168.1.1 or whatever your default gateway is. 

If this is the case, go into your xbox network configuration (dashboard> all the way to the right > network , and  in here, click the manual setup, and set a constant ip address, also if your router is firewalled ( MAC filtering or encryption codes, you will need to enter these.. remember, for setting up the wireless adaptor MAC address it is the one on your Wireless adaptor, not the one on your xbox, this is often cause for confusion 

 hope this helps 
James


----------



## ramsey21

Gamepsyched said:


> xbox 360 wireless adapter.. and no my speed is fine. Its the router. Never had any problems before only since i got this router.



the same thing is happening with me and i have the same stuff as u connected 3 comps and Xbox 360 (not wireless) and im only getting 1 bar for COD and keep lagging but only late at night get 3 bars,,, help me out unless its COD servers.?


----------



## ajh-93

Pck21 said:


> I have the same router and 360 adapter and I'm gaming just fine. Have you checked to see if your 360's settings, particular the NAT settings, are coming up as "open?" Can you play games or do you kicked out often?



Maybe the xbox 360 wireless card is only suited for a, b and g wireless not n


----------

